# Ash



## bb53chevpro (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried smoking with Ash? If so, what is your opinion on it? The reason I am asking is, I this year cut down 30 Ash trees to burn in the fireplace. Therefore I have an abundance of Ash. Any feedback would be great.  

   Thanks......  Andy.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 30, 2007)

Never used it but check out this link..
http://www.texasbbqrub.com/wood.htm
Gives you a little explainations about the woods and what it goes good with.
Hope this helps


----------



## bb53chevpro (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks ds, I'll check it out.


----------



## zapper (Dec 31, 2007)

Package, market and sell it! If it hasn't all been cut into firewood, look into selling some as timber, baseball bat blanks or flooring. 


My thoughts are that I personally couldn't use 30 trees worth of wood from one batch before it went bad. (I have been wrong more than once though)

I have no objection to just about any hardwood smoke, but I do have a preference for Hickory. (I hope that you have a liking for Ash, if not I suspect that you may develope one
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) Alot of folks mix their woods as they smoke so you could also use it in a mix to kind of strech things out if you are afraid that you will run out soon


----------



## bb53chevpro (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Zapper.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2007)

We have a "Woods for Smoking" thread that is a sticky in this very forum. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1034 
The list states that Ash is a fast burner so you might go through more of it when compared to an equal amount of denser hard wood.


----------



## kookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Let us know how it smokes and tastes. 

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Dec 31, 2007)

pro..........my buddy cut down a HUGE ash tree.........so at the moment i have one pickup load full in my yard...........with at LEAST two more pickup loads to go......but that will have to wait till spring.......

so you and i can BOTH give our opinions on using ash.........tho i don't understand why it wuld burn faster than other hard woods.......i mean.......they make BASEBALL bats outta this stuff.......and from what my buddy told me.......it was a son of a gun, to cut down.........HARD


----------

